
March reports show economic hit swifter and deeper than expected - maerF0x0
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/15/the-economic-data-is-even-worse-than-wall-street-feared-the-economy-is-clearly-in-ruins-here.html
======
vanniv
Nobody is working anymore, and nothing is produced anymore, and people are
surprised that the economy "took a hit"?

